# The Shearin Co.



## jcrlanger (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to try and get a few pictures up of this one, but I dug up a baby food like bottle that has ridged texture up 7 sides and has 7 more slick sides and then has embossed near the top "The Shearin Co." and on the opposite side "Atlanta. GA." all in caps.  Notice it does have a period after Atlanta and after GA.  Only thing on the bottom is a number 14.  Any help is good.

 Thanks 
 John


----------



## jcrlanger (Feb 21, 2011)

Guess I have no one who has a clue on this jar?  I can say that this jar dates pre-1940 and most likely is pre-30's as the elaborite desing suggests roaring 20's.  Here's a couple of pictures.  Any information will be appreciated.






 Size check.





 Thanks
 John


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2011)

I got nothing on a company. 
 It could have been used for just about anything. Maybe mustard or even paint.
 Is there a base mark?


----------



## jcrlanger (Feb 21, 2011)

Just an old style "14" as seen in most early machine made bottle.  The seem is also well defined which has me believing that this was a very early machine made jar, possibly 19teens-20's.  I did locate a Shearin Cycle & Supply Company in Atlanta during 1921-22.  I do not have any idea if it's related but it is my best lead.  If it is the right Shearin, does anyone know what a cycle shop would have had in a jar like this?

 John


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2011)

Rubber cement for tube repair, that actually sounds plausible.


----------



## glassdigger50 (Aug 21, 2018)

I have one. The difference is mine looks like a Vaseline jar. Its clear and says in capitol letters THE SHEARIN COMPANY ATLANTA. GA.


----------

